# Intermittent bleeding since 11 weeks



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello   
I am now 13 weeks 5 days pregnant, following 2 previous miscarriages and one successful pregnancy (all ICSI pregnancies). Since around the 11 week mark (around when my missed miscarriage occurred last time) I have been having intermittent bleeding. Last time it lasted about 9 days, starting with two bright red bleeds a couple of days apart (probably about a teaspoon at most) and brown bleeding and staining when I wiped at the toilet in between. We arranged a private scan after the first bleed that showed all appeared well, with baby growing well and a strong heartbeat and no sign where the bleeding was coming from. We then had our dating scan last week, which again confirmed all appears well and no sign where the bleeding could be coming from. I was not examined internally either time.
Tonight I have had a darker red/maroon bleed with a couple of very dark small clots (similar amount to last time). As last time there is no cramping, just stretching and twinges that seem normal for this stage. Last time I had been lifting and carrying my 3 year old son qute a lot the day before it all started, but this time can't think of anything strenuous I've been doing as I've been trying to be careful. With our son I had to have a c section and had cholestasis late on, not sure if any of that is likely to be related? I also seem to have a more uncomfortable pelvis this pregnancy. 
I'm really just looking for some advice as to what to do for the best? I don't want to keep pestering my midwife and although feeling a bit anxious, I'm trying to stay calm, just not sure what could be causing this and if there is anything I should or shouldn't be doing?
Thanks in advance for any advice,
Eclaire


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Eclaire

Some ladies do bleed on and off for a while. Any fresh red blood loss should always be checked out at the hospital. Have you been seen by an early pregnancy department? Does your hospital have one? Your midwife will know. If she refers you to them they will see you and manage your care if you keep bleeding. 


The fact that you have no pain cramping is a good sign. It is unlikely to be related to your previous section. If no sign of bleeding on your scan it could be something called an erosion on your cervix that some ladies have. And the extra blood volume associated with the pregnancy can aggravate it. Does that help 

Kaz x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you so, so much for your quick response Kaz    That does help. Unfortunately early pregnancy here (known, to my mind, very inappropriately as 'pregnancy support') to my midwife's disgust were very dismissive because I was 11 weeks pregnant and almost outwith their remit as they only work with people in the first trimester. Although they saw me when I last miscarried, their advice was they wouldn't see me, to continue life as normal and try and 'forget about it' because I had a scan that showed a heartbeat. On the back of this we had to arrange a private scan because the planned dating scan wasn't for another fortnight. Are there any guidelines that state when you should be seen during pregnancy following a bleed (I'm in Scotland)? My midwife has been wonderful, it just seems that one part of the hospital service here that is problematic.
Thanks,
Eclaire


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

There is a guideline by the RCOG (royal college of obstetricians and gyanecologists) http://www.rcog.org.uk/womens-health/clinical-guidance/bleeding-and-pain-early-pregnancy-information-you

If you fall "outside" of their cut off then that should mean that the obstetric service should then see you. Your midwife should be aware of the remit of the service. Here in the midlands some cuts offs are 16wks some 18. It does vary.

I would ask your midwife the question you have asked us, who if anyone do I contact if I bleed again?

Hopefully it will settle down for you and you will continue with an uneventful pregnancy. Let me know how you get on

Kaz x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks again Kaz    I think the cut off is 12 weeks and then I would be seen by the obstetric service. I've had a bit ore bleeding through the night, but very little, so hoping it calms down until my midwife appointment tomorrow   If not, I'll ring her and see what she says. 
Thanks again,
Eclaire


----------

